# "Hardware changes might not have been detected"----> "detected"



## x3cici23 (Oct 10, 2012)

So my problem is that my audio isn't working when I turn my computer on and off (restart). The first two times that this has happened, I had restored it and the audio had came back. However, when I tried to do that again now, it doesn't seem to go that way. It just says "hardware might not have been detected." Do I need a new sound device or something? I would like to know ASAP. My comp. is a Sony, Vaio. and not sure where or what the model is so would anyone be able to tell me how to find it?

I'm sorry I might be in the wrong spot but I really con't figure out how to post.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm going to move this to hardware for you, as you will get more hits in that forum.

and welcome to TSG.


----------



## black-wolf (Aug 8, 2008)

Go into device manager and see if there are any yellow triangles for your sound card.


----------



## x3cici23 (Oct 10, 2012)

black-wolf 

there are yellow triangles on my USB Camera 2.0, Composite Bus Enumerator, High Definition Audio Controller. 
What does that mean????


----------



## kotje (May 7, 2009)

it means that the drivers for those pieces of hardware are not in order or not installed or deactivated or ones of those.

to solve this you need to know what devices they are so you need your model name and enter it in the support page of sony

there is a blue link on that site that shows you how to find your model name/number
(s/n =serial number and p/n= product number) you will need that one in my opinion )
but the blue link on the following site should explain clearly
i changed country to UK so its not in dutch 
http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en

a direct link copy to that link on that page above cannot be copied but it should be clear


----------



## jamesx121 (Apr 23, 2008)

your computer says Sony--- just not what model--

you need to go to Sony's support web-site
look for driver/ software updates for your 
exact model.
the usb 2.0 camera is your webcam
if avaible update chipset for bus enumerator
the high difintion should be listed under audio
if there is a audio update for your computer.

download updates from Sony web-site and install


----------



## kotje (May 7, 2009)

just click the blue link named > How to find your model name? *on the following site below*
they will link you threw to downloads and download everything and install everything they provide
http://www.sony.co.uk/support/en


----------

